# 1,000 Oaks Police to Crack Down...



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

... on bicyclists!

I heard on the radio this week that T.O. police will be cracking down on cyclists. They will be looking for rolling stops, riding the wrong direction, etc. Apparently a period of "public information"started on Sunday, with warnings coming from the cops. Written citations to start on Aug. 7.

Here's and article on topic from the Star. http://www.venturacountystar.com/news/2009/jul/25/to-ramping-up-bike-safety-efforts/

I am one of the riders who is going to have watch it. I was really flying on my ride yesterday and must have run two stop signs, wormed my way through a traffic signal, and made one or two other questionable moves.

Be safe out there!

JSR


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

thankfully i am paranoid enough to follow all the rules and have been very
lucky so far, no accidents or citations.

this is good to know though, thanks!


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

Since the cities are hurting for money, they are looking for revenue any way they can.

Our local cities have been ticketing like mad over the past 2 months and not only at the end of the month. I'd guess about 4-5x more cars pulled over in comparison to the subjective monthly averages of 2 years before to about 2 months ago.

It is NOT for public safety. It's for revenue.

We pay taxes so they can have the authority and ability to take more money from us.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

seany916 said:


> Since the cities are hurting for money, they are looking for revenue any way they can.


That's as good a theory as any, I guess. 

The cops in T.O. are not usually malicious. I think they truly think they are doing good here. For sure, there is a large population of non-spandex riders on sidewalks and going in the wrong direction. The city has taken pains to reach out to those people over the last few years.

For instance, I stopped at a booth set up out front of Citty Hall a few years ago on bike-to-work day. They were serving juice and bagels and handing out pamphlets. About four or five of us spandex guys were there. Noticing the dozens of blue-jean clad riders going past without stopping, I asked the city Director of Transportation if any of the brochures were available in Spanish. He got a real sheepish look and said, "No." Those brochures are now available in both English and Spanish.

There have been reports of conflict because those guys appearing where motorists least expect them (giving motorists the benefit of the doubt that they expect to see bicyclists at all!). Hence, the crackdoown on wrong-way riders. I have to admit, though, it is a novel view of the meaning of the sharrows to say that they are to remind riders which direction to go.

We've also had a couple of bike accidents in town. A couple of roadies have died in recent years. A few weeks ago a little boy, riding in his neighborhood with no helmet, parents right there watching, made a radical move into the street and got creamed by motorist going slowly down the street at the wrong moment. I can see how the autorities would conclude that cyclists must be made more aware of their rights and responsibilities.

I just hope I can learn to stop at stop signs. My track stand is fer shizzle. 

JSR


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

How come we never hear about a crackdown on drivers threatening/endangering cyclists?

F**k Thousand Oaks and f**k the po-lice.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

actually, I've noticed more highway patrol through the Santa Monica Mts lately - and less rally car action.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Mean time everyone is still driving on their cell phones.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> How come we never hear about a crackdown on drivers threatening/endangering cyclists?
> 
> F**k Thousand Oaks and f**k the po-lice.



I've never ridden in Thousand Oaks and it looks like I won't be doing so anytime in the foreseeable future.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll be extra conscious of stops next time I'm in T.O. 

Speaking of raising revenue, here in the SFV there are a lot of cops setting speed traps for cars.


----------

